# CSX in Canada?



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

I couple month ago I moved to a small town, and have been seeing a high rail pickup truck around town marked for CSX. Mostly it's parked in front of the same house on the main street heading out of town. CN tore up the only line in the area I know of over a decade ago.

So this has me puzzled, does CSX have an operational presence in south western Ontario, or it this a big CSX railfan?


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is a system map CSX https://www.csx.com/index.cfm/customers/maps/csx-system-map/

Look like they have a line running just past Port Lambton.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Tom17 said:


> Here is a system map CSX https://www.csx.com/index.cfm/customers/maps/csx-system-map/
> 
> Look like they have a line running just past Port Lambton.


thanks for the link, that's about an hour drive from here, so I guess it's possible it's actually a CSX truck.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Zug:

CSX once ran through Ridgetown as well (former C&O line), and the old station is still there, and still in use by CSX even though the line no longer exists through town!

CSX's signal maintainer guy lives out that way and the signals dept. is still based out of the old Ridgetown station.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Zug:
> 
> CSX once ran through Ridgetown as well (former C&O line), and the old station is still there, and still in use by CSX even though the line no longer exists through town!
> 
> CSX's signal maintainer guy lives out that way and the signals dept. is still based out of the old Ridgetown station.


OK, thanks, that makes sense. It had me puzzled though


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

An old C&O/ Pere Marquette line by any chance? Or ex NYC/Canada Southern line? 

Tom


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

ex-C&O, ex-PM

The NYC/Canada Southern line was sold by Conrail in the mid 1980s to joint ownership of CN and CP. Since it paralleled their existing lines, usage dropped and the line was eventually abandoned. Most of it has now also been torn up.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Why not ask the person who drives the truck.


----------

